# Wholesale Olive Oil



## charisco (Aug 9, 2014)

Does anyone have a supplier that they have found that offers the BEST price on Bulk Olive Oil purchases??


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 9, 2014)

Are you talking drums?


----------



## new12soap (Aug 9, 2014)

For my needs, Sam's club OO works great. Good price and no shipping charges.

 I haven't priced out olive oil specifically, but when you are talking about bulk quantities of oils, for everything I have priced you can't beat Soaper's Choice/Columbus Foods. High quality, the best prices, excellent customer service.

 This is in the US, not sure where you are located.


----------



## Jeanea (Aug 9, 2014)

Soapers choice and wholesale supplies if you are ordering other things. Gotta get a sam/costco card


----------



## rubberducky (Aug 9, 2014)

Do you care the type of oo you want?


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 9, 2014)

Smart & Final - I get the pomace olive oil there an if I buy two gallons they end up a little over $15 each. Its a steal!


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 10, 2014)

For me, nothing beats Walmart.. not even Soaper's Choice


----------



## Kittie (Aug 10, 2014)

HorseCreek said:


> For me, nothing beats Walmart.. not even Soaper's Choice



I agree, I buy what quite a bit of good oils from Walmart, it's only 1.3 miles from my house   and I have to go there anyhow...no shipping costs either.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 10, 2014)

For me Costco is within a penny of what my supplier, Cibaria Soap Supply, charges (even with my discounts) so I just buy Costco Pure Olive Oil. Sam's is higher priced than Costco.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 11, 2014)

I do get my coconut at Walmart, but the price jumped $1 a can! wth?!


----------



## charisco (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you all!! I do not mind what type of olive oil, I am looking for simply the best price to help lower my outflow so I can increase my profit!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 13, 2014)

I too get mine from Costco.  Best price I've found.


----------



## Johnray (May 22, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> I too get mine from Costco.  Best price I've found.



Digging up old threads. But anyone happens to have the picture of the olive oil Fromm Costco? Or is it just the Kirkland brand?


----------



## Lin19687 (May 22, 2019)

Johnray said:


> Digging up old threads. But anyone happens to have the picture of the olive oil Fromm Costco? Or is it just the Kirkland brand?


PLEASE read the rules of the Forum.
Do not bring up a thread from 2014


----------

